# ear syringing?



## coati

One ear dead solid lol what a pita
Anyone know of somewhere I can get the ear syringed on the Algarve or Beja area? Prepared to pay millions privately - no chancers please

btw just moved to new house - -well happy , no more stupid generators:thumb:


----------



## canoeman

Drops from pharmacy are called Otoceril and nurses at your Health Centre would do syringing for you


----------



## coati

Thanks- yep using those drops and they do work eventually as I had the same prob with the other ear in June. However syringing needed! Not sure about my health centre - most days theres noone there except a grumpy receptionist lol. I will check Monday.


----------



## canoeman

Ask at pharmacy for an alternative never know they might actually do it, like injections


----------



## coati

Ah thats a good suggestion, thanks


----------



## robc

Have you considered Otoceril and Hopi Candles?

I find them very useful in controlling my wax build up and Tinnitus, and as a bonus are on free delivery from Amazon UK.

HTH

Rob


----------



## coati

Thanks Rob -will check that out, using Otoceril but never heard of the candles


----------



## robc

coati said:


> Thanks Rob -will check that out, using Otoceril but never heard of the candles


The candles are a far less "aggressive/invasive" means of clearing old and new build ups, just make sure you do not try to do it on your own.

Rob


----------



## coati

OK, thanks


----------



## coati

Its a miracle, Im cured of that nasty affliction "blocked ears" 

Done tonight at a clinic next to Pingus!

clap hands - I will hear lol


----------

